# Farbe von JButton ändern



## sk72 (15. Apr 2012)

Hallo, 

ist es möglich die Farbe eines JButtons zu ändern, sobald der Button bereits einmal getätigt worden ist?


Danke
sk72


----------



## Fab1 (15. Apr 2012)

Jap, das ist möglich.


----------



## sk72 (15. Apr 2012)

Und wärst du vielleicht auch so nett und würdest mir sagen wie ich das realisieren kann?


----------



## GUI-Programmer (15. Apr 2012)

JButton --> ActionListener --> actionPerformed --> JButton.setBackground(...)


----------



## Fab1 (15. Apr 2012)

> ist es möglich die Farbe eines JButtons zu ändern, sobald der Button bereits einmal getätigt worden ist?





> JButton --> ActionListener --> actionPerformed --> JButton.setBackground(...)



Da du ja geschrieben hast, wenn der Button bereits getätigt wurde, kannst du das mit einer einfachen Variablen erreichen, die auf "true" gesetzt wird, wenn der Button einmal geklickt wird.

Und die Farbe des JButtons wird nur geändert, wenn der Zustand der Variablen "true" ist.


----------



## vanny (15. Apr 2012)

Ob die/das Flag wirklich nötig ist wäre auch noch zu überlegen, denn setBackground(); macht sich ja nicht von alleine rückgängig.
einfach in die actionPerformed(); ein Button.setBackground(deineFarbe); könnte schon reichen.

Gruß Vanny


----------

